# Warning Motorhome Top Box



## Captain (May 1, 2005)

:?: Has anyone had a problem with their Top Box (50Kg. capacity).
The top part of our one year old Top Box separated from the main casing, whilst travelling along the M25 at approximately 60 mph. Fortunately, it did not hit any other vehicle. In addition, two groundsheets fell out onto the carriageway, but these were retrieved by a Highways Maintenance Vehicle.
The box was fitted to our Autoroller Team Motorhome by our Dealer using the correct supporting bars and fixings.
The locks are still present and it appears that the "glue" which joined the upper and lower parts of the lid has failed.
The items in the box were well within the 50Kg. capacity.
Both the Dealer and Manufacturer are reluctant to accept responsibility for the failure of the box.
The Trading Standards Department would like to hear if any other motorhomer has had a similar problem as, obviously, this could have had dire conseqquences.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have had problems with a Fiamma top box lid opening if it is not locked.
On the first occasion my Lafuma chair was deposited on the carriage way, fortunately there was no one immediately behind me. I can remember at least two other occassions when I have been flagged down because it has opened but on these occasions nothing has fallen out because not much was in there. 

It is now part of my check routine to confirm it is locked and to give the lid a good tug to check. It has never opened once locked.

peedee


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have made this sticky and slightly altered your title so hopefully anyone who has a top box will see it. Doesn't bear thinking about what the consequences of this fault could be, surely it needs to be a recall on all boxes or a great big warning to all owners.


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

Maybe a couple of small ratchet straps around the box and mounting rails would give you peace of mind. Not the answer to your particular problem but nonetheless a good way of ensuring it doesn't happen again  The implications of it happening and hitting a motorcyclist or something else don't bear thinking about :roll: These boxes are on top of an already high vehicle and they WILL catch the wind. Lets be careful out there folks :lol: 


Crackpot.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

You don't say what make the top box is. It would be nice to know what to avoid!


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

My Motorhome dealer tiold me they always, bolt, glue with sealant and fit straps over the lid to top boxes they fit, claiming they have seem too many come off or fly open. How many I am not sure, but one is too many in my mind as a fatal accident could result. So, fit straps on ALL roof boxes to the rails or seperate fixing points.
Jon.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

flyboy63 said:


> You don't say what make the top box is. It would be nice to know what to avoid!


I did, but I don't think it is a case of avoiding any makes. Just make sure you shut them properly and also lock them. I think it would be sensible for manufacturers to also fit some kind of safety catch or strap on them. A bit like on the bonnets of vehicles in that if the main closure devices spring open
there is a reserve to hold it down.

peedee


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Hi Peedee,

I was thinking of the original post on the subject. I saw that you had commented about Fiamma. This worries me a bit because I am looking at getting a super sports box from them. I think after reading the problems I will fix a securing strap round the box and the bars. Can't be to careful and I would hate to cause an accident or be done for an insecure load.

Bill


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Lost your top box?*

Captain

You did not say what make of top box it was.

If the manufacturer was *PADDY HOPKIRK* and you purchased it about a year ago then it MAY have been subject to a RECALL. I am in a business which sold thismake of top box and our stock was recalled and we traced all the ones we had sold and recovered those.
This recall was following an incident like the one you described. Check if you can, the make and model of top box and if it was Paddy Hopkirk (now known also as Mont Blanc) with a model number of TB 300 contact your supplier. 
The new Mont Blanc/ Paddy Hopkirk top boxes now have 2 locks fitted and are of a much better design.
Dennis


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I doubt we'll ever know. The author made 8 posts over a 3 week period 9 months ago, and the above was the last.

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well spotted Dave, in that case I think it should be removed as it is detrimental to all makes and not just the posters.

MHS...Rob


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> I doubt we'll ever know. The author made 8 posts over a 3 week period 9 months ago, and the above was the last.
> 
> Dave


But he has paid his membership so he must have been around recently if only as a reader.

Motorhomer


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rob,



> Well spotted Dave, in that case I think it should be removed as it is detrimental to all makes and not just the posters.


Thanks for pointing this out, although no particular manufacturer has been named I still think the post has some value, at the very least it will encourage everyone with a topbox (of whatever make) to check them for potential defects and security and that can't be a bad thing.
I've added a quick info note in the original post to hopefully clarify the issue which will be removed if any further information from the original poster is received.

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete, that makes sense. :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If the original poster has become a paid subscriber and his membership is still active then he can be PM'd can't he.
Alternatively, if this is so important then cannot Nuke email him using his sign in email address.

Just a thought.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

autostratus said:


> If the original poster has become a paid subscriber and his membership is still active then he can be PM'd can't he.
> Alternatively, if this is so important then cannot Nuke email him using his sign in email address.
> 
> Just a thought.


As Captain, the original poster has a crown by his name, then he must be a subscriber since Dec 05, so pm's shouldn't be a problem. Maybe he is motorhoming in some exotic place........

Sharon


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Just returned from a five month tour of Spain etc. I have a Fiamma top box fitted but I have a retaining strap round the bars and the box, no problems have been encountered on this trip with the top box.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I have had a big omnistor top box on my van forf 13 years and never had any trouble. It was fitted such that the wind would blow it shut not open ie hinge into the wind.

I notced that when new the locks would need a push to click them shut due to the rubber seal but over time this has eased and there is no problem now.
Phill


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Same as drcotts, hinges to the front. I have trouble getting mine open so if you check before pulling away I cant see there being a problem.


----------



## Captain (May 1, 2005)

I would like to apologise for not following up on my problem with my Top Box - I am afraid this was due to a lengthy illness in the family, following which I completely forgot to let everyone know the outcome.
The faulty box was an Omnistor Top Box S-Class 135 White 10.
Subsequent to my post I was able to contact the importer of the Omnistor Top Box, Broadview Blinds Ltd., who, immediately, apologised and forwarded me a new box, which arrived only a few days later.
The new box is a completely different design, both the top and bottom being a complete moulded unit, unlike the previous box which had a seam above and below the locking rim, where the split had occurred. Both catches were still locked when the upper part of the box detached itself and flew across the M25.
The Dealer still would not accept any responsibility but the thought springs to mind that, perhaps, we had been sold an old model which had since been re-designed!!
However, I now have two straps around the new box.
I hope this clarifies the problem and the make of the box involved.
 again.
Captain


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have also had a problem with a fiammi box , it was mounted by the dealer so the locks were towards the wind. The box was ripped open at 65mph and the top ripped off, it was held on by one bolt by the time i realised (passing drivers screaming at me), lucky nothing was in it at the time.

The dealer replaced it and mounted it the other way around. It is frightning that these things can be alllowed to happen !!!


----------



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

*top box*

I´m afraid too. I have a top box 130L on top, but I already installed a spoiler in front to it for to deflect the wind.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: top box*



quillo said:


> I'm afraid too. I have a top box 130L on top, but I already installed a spoiler in front to it for to deflect the wind.


Hi Quillo,

don't be afraid, these instances appear to be few and far between, however it's always wise to check the fixings on top box's regularly, maybe you will never have a problem if the wind deflector does it's job anyway 

MHS...Rob


----------



## 104664 (May 22, 2007)

*wind deflector*

I bought my MH in Germany, and the last owner had the top box FIAMMA( not aerodynamic shaped )glued on the roof over the coachbuilt. I broke the bottom of the box for removed it for to install it and fix it on the rail-roof with four supports selfmade, previously repair it with polyester. The shape isn´t not much aerodynamic and the I though about a wind deflector made in painted aluminium so I´ll drive without danger that fall it.


----------

